# Facebook



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

When I'm on Facebook, with my iPad I cam't see my friends. Is there a way to change that.
Thanks


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

That's an issue w/the Facebook App, which is not optimized/native for iPad, I believe.  Don't have my iPad with me at the moment, but I'm 99% certain that's it.  An alternate app, Friendly, does show friends, I believe.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I just go to facebook through safari.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

akagriff said:


> I just go to facebook through safari.


I do this. I tried but failed with the app.
sylvia


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Friendly is a great app except that it keeps crashing my ipad.  If they fixed that problem, I would use it all the time.  I like it better than the native app


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try both of them.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

You might look at an app called mypad+
I've been using it with no problems at all.
good luck


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Newt said:


> You might look at an app called mypad+
> I've been using it with no problems at all.
> good luck


Same here, I tried Friendly and MyPad - found FrIendly to have too many bugs and MyPad to be really good with a great user interface.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

i don't have this problem on my ipad2. try to install facebook application for your ipad2, then leave the original browser of your ipad2.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

So glad I saw this, it drives me crazy that I can't see online friends on Facebook with the iPad!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Facebook is working on their own iPad app that should be out relatively soon from the latest rumors.  It will support chat, have a nice photo viewer built in etc.

So hopefully it will be better than the third party options like Friendly or MyPad etc.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Another vote for the Friendly App it works great on my iPad.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi when I go to safari. no problem and I bring up facebook
how do I put the icon on my Ipad2 for Facebook and if not that
how do I save facebook and other sites  go to on safari

I hope I made sense lol

thank you coco


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

cocod2 said:


> Hi when I go to safari. no problem and I bring up facebook
> how do I put the icon on my Ipad2 for Facebook and if not that
> how do I save facebook and other sites go to on safari
> 
> ...


Safari (and other iPad browsers) can display the newsfeed etc. fine, but it doesn't show the list of friends on the right, or allow you to use the chat feature, that's what people are talking about. You have to use an app to use the chat feature.

To put the icon (a Safari link to Facebook.com) on the iPad2 desktop, hit the little box with the arrow that's to the left of the address bar and touch "Add to Home Screen."


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you so much I am going to try that
I have so many questions on the ipad
i love it
but so much to learn
I will ask more questions to come    thanks  ))))))


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

the iPad is a great device... I'm trying to buy one soon haha


----------

